# What's wrong with my apple snail???



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

He's dying. Flip him on his back and see if he rights himself.


----------



## JosephMarcano (Jun 25, 2011)

Why is he dying??? Also I saw him on his side in the aquarium for a few hours...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

If he's moving then he's not dying. I though you said he was on the bottom immobile. Its not like you can really do anything about a dying snail anyways.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They're nocturnal


----------



## JosephMarcano (Jun 25, 2011)

Noo, I saw him just on his side of the shell on the bottom of the tank, like a current tipped him on his side.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Mystery/apple snails will go dormant for days. There's nothing you can do even if he is dying though, so just keep an eye on him and remove him if he actually does die.


----------



## eprouty (May 6, 2011)

When apple snails are exposed to new water parameters they will sometimes "play dead" for a day or a few while they acclimate. Have you moved your snail to a new tank, or done a large water change?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I move my apple snails from tank to tank fairly often, mine do not play dead however I have no idea what is wrong with yours =\


----------



## JosephMarcano (Jun 25, 2011)

I had bought him and had him moving around in the tank for 3 days, then went into his shell as if he was dead for 4 days. I moved him into a small pitcher with plants and put him in my closet and I saw him moving around today!!!  I'm happy he's not dead, Do you guys know why he did this??? Also when is it safe to put him back into my aquarium?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Apple snails are more active in the dark. I dare you to turn your tank lights on in the middle of the night.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

my snails are out all day, i like them haha they keep my tanks very clean too little faties is what they are. anytime is safe, like i said I move mine all the time, to keep algae at bay


----------



## JosephMarcano (Jun 25, 2011)

What happens if I turn the lights on in the middle of the night???
Thanks!! Thats cool! Mine only comes out at night which is a good thing since my turtle would eat him if he say him moving haha.


----------



## Sad Panda (May 29, 2011)

JosephMarcano said:


> Mine only comes out at night which is a good thing since my turtle would eat him if he say him moving haha.


Might be why he isn't moving...

Mine likes to play hide-and-seek. He hides, I look for him for weeks, give him up for dead. A month later I find him somewhere odd, he hangs out all over the tank for a while, then we play again. 

I'm considering getting him a friend.


----------



## madgarlick (May 20, 2011)

My apple snail goes into this hiberatory state when he is about to grow more shell, ive had him for six weeks and already he has had 3 growth spurts, adding approx 2cm to his shell each time (and the 2cm appears to grow in just a single day). Also, after chomping down on algae wafers he sleeps for quite some time.


----------

